# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Các phần mềm do thành viên cncprovn.com viết.

## Tuấn

Kính các bác, em lập thớt này để giới thiệu các phần mềm cad, cam do thành viên 4r mình viết và đã đi vào ứng dụng thực tế ạ.

Không phải em khoe trình viết phần mềm của em đâu, em ứ biết tí gì về cái món này cả, dưng mà ... ơn trời, 4r đây rồi...

Trước là cảm ơn các cụ đã viết phần mềm giúp em, sau là tái khẳng định những kết quả, lợi ích do sự hợp tác giữa các thành viên diến đàn có thể mang lại. Diễn đàn hay dân cơ điện nhà mình rất nhiều cụ giỏi, nhưng việc hợp tác để cùng phát triển thì nói theo kiểu các lãnh đạo nhà ta là chưa xứng với tiềm năng của các thành viên ạ.

Vấn đề đầu tiên là em cần ( hay phải có ) 1 con máy hàn cnc. Cái chữ CNC ở đây nó chả có nghĩa bắt buộc mấy vì chắc còn có nhiều cách khác để hàn được mấy cái của nợ này. Đặc biệt là với thành viên diễn đàn mình, nghe nó ... nhạt nhạt thế nào ấy ạ.

Dưng mà khi chấm thầu, khi chém gió với khách hàng, mấy cái chữ CAD, CAM nó oai lắm í ạ. Nó rởm rít, lòe loẹt y chang các cụ gặp một thằng Pháp chẳng hạn, câu đầu tiên cụ hỏi nó : chúng ta nói chuyện bằng tiêng Pháp hay tiếng Anh bi chừ ? 

Tin em đi, có tác dụng phết đấy  :Smile: 

Một thằng sếp Nhật của một cty to tướng đi thăm bọn em, nó qua chỗ cái máy phay đểu em chế, chạy xong em quên chưa tắt màn hình. Nó hỏi : máy cnc à ? em bảo : Ừ. Nó nhòm nhòm em, thế ai viết chương trình cho máy chạy ? em bảo cái này đơn giản mà, tao viết cũng được, mà mấy đứa khác nó viết cũng được. Má ui nó nhìn em ngưỡng mộ ra phết các cụ ạ. Em thì nghĩ, mịa mầy, mach3 thì mầy biết thế éo nào được mà nhòm với với chả nhòm.

Em chém với nó là bố mầy sắp có 1 con máy hàn cnc rồi. Bi chừ con máy ấy nó đây các cụ ạ:

Phần mềm CAD, CAM nó chuối ở chỗ cái máy này em hàn 2 mỏ, điều kiện là nó phải hàn xen kẽ, phân bố mối hàn oằn tà là ngoằn để vật liệu nó không co rút. Em vọc master cam bét nhè chả thấy chỗ nào nói điều khiển kiểu này. Bó tay rùi. May phước túm áo được lão CKD râu xồm, thế là sau 30s lão này lên xong cái phương án khả thi.

Tiếp là phần mềm xuất code cho cái của này. Master cam chịu chết, vậy là cụ Anhcos ra tay.

Giao diện cực kỳ đơn giản :



Tiếng Việt hết nhá, người chưa có kinh nghiệm cũng chỉ cần 15 phút hướng dẫn là bắt đầu tự làm được òi.

Tiếp đến phàn nguồn hàn, cụ nào bảo cái nguồn hàn cho máy CNC là rẻ thì cụ ấy chưa biết rùi,  nó đắt vãi linh hồn em ra. Chức năng của máy hàn tay không ổn định như máy để hàn CNC, vậy là em túm nốt cụ Tcm. Phần chống nhiễu thì khoai cả nải. Cái này em chôm từ cụ CKD, Gamo, các thành viên khác, google và cộng thêm mấy tháng thử nghiệm của lão Tcm mới được ạ

Vẫn còn một ít vấn đề nhỏ cần khắc phục, dưng trước mắt con máy hàn này nó đã hàn cả ngày được rồi ạ. Cái này em hàn 1 mỏ. Mỏ kia treo lên .... để đấy đã.




Haizzz... tự dưng sao em lại thèm bia là thế nào nhỉ ? Trưa mai có cụ nào cũng khát như em hông ?

----------

anhcos, CKD, Diyodira, dlmecojsc, h-d, hieunguyenkham, HoangHoai, hoangson, huyquynhbk, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, minhdt_cdt10, ngocsut, solero, taih2

----------


## CKD

Em thấy việc kết nối cũng khó phết ạ.
Đầu tiên là nói với nhau thế nào để tạo sự tin tưởng. Mà tin tưởng thì đâu phải qua vài câu mà thành, đó là cả một quá trình dài, mỗi hành động, mỗi lời nói đều thể hiện được cái tôi của mỗi người. Từ đó sẽ thể hiện cách làm việc cũng như uy tín. Có uy tín, có niềm tin thì mới kết nối và hợp tác thành công.

----------


## anhcos

Cụ Tuấn có video quay lúc hàn 2 mỏ không? Còn cơ cấu xoay cái bồn nữa, post thêm vài hình chiêm ngưỡng luôn cụ.
Đúng ra cụ phải khoe cái máy, chứ cái phần mềm be bé kia làm sao so được với cái máy chứ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Em thấy việc kết nối cũng khó phết ạ.
> Đầu tiên là nói với nhau thế nào để tạo sự tin tưởng. Mà tin tưởng thì đâu phải qua vài câu mà thành, đó là cả một quá trình dài, mỗi hành động, mỗi lời nói đều thể hiện được cái tôi của mỗi người. Từ đó sẽ thể hiện cách làm việc cũng như uy tín. Có uy tín, có niềm tin thì mới kết nối và hợp tác thành công.


Cụ dạy chí phải ạ. Việc kết nối, hợp tác giữa các thành viên khó lắm là khó ạ. Đầu tiên là độ lì của các thành viên tham gia. Như con máy hàn đểu em chế thì việc tìm ra phương án khả thi để có thể bắt đầu là một việc mà không có nó thì chả có cái gì tiếp theo.

Sau đó là sửa và sửa ạ, sửa nữa, sửa mãi vì có phải lúc nào ý tưởng cũng đúng với thực tế 100% đâu ạ. Con máy này phần cơ em phá ra làm lại nhiều lần lắm rồi. Nhục nhất là không có máy có sẵn để copy, ngồi bịa ra, rồi chế chế cháo cháo, xong phần cơ bước đầu rồi đến phần điện, điện chán lại sửa cơ, xong rồi lại điện, riêng cái tủ điện bé tẹo em phá ra 2 lần đi dây lại, cụ Tcm 1 lần nữa dỡ toàn bộ nó mới ... được được. Mà đến bây giờ nó cũng đã xong đâu ạ. Cái dây qua điện trở sun đo dòng dùng dây xịn, chống nhiễu đàng hoàng, lửa nó oánh xuyên qua lớp giáp, xuyên cả lớp nhựa phi thẳng vào khung máy nổ tè tè. Cả lũ ngã ngửa ra, mồm lẩm bẩm : không ngờ.... không ngờ .... éo gì mà kinh thế ???

Nhiều lúc oải lắm cụ ạ, thằng cơ oải, thằng điện oải, ông lập trình cũng bị chúng nó hành, phần mềm sửa đi sửa lại. Lão Tcm có một câu bất hủ là chỉ những thằng ngu mới chế được máy thôi, vì nó ngu nên làm sai cũng là bình thường, và sửa sai cũng là chuyện đương nhiên.

Hy vọng đầu tháng sau cụ ra Bắc chơi, bọn em khánh thành được 1 con máy khác mà từ lúc làm đến bây giờ đã 9 năm rồi, em thì oải lắm rồi cụ ạ, mà lão Tcm thì bảo phải cố mà làm cho xong, không làm bây giờ thì sau này chả bao giờ bọn em làm xong được cả.




> Cụ Tuấn có video quay lúc hàn 2 mỏ không? Còn cơ cấu xoay cái bồn nữa, post thêm vài hình chiêm ngưỡng luôn cụ.
> Đúng ra cụ phải khoe cái máy, chứ cái phần mềm be bé kia làm sao so được với cái máy chứ.


Phần mềm bé bé là bé thế nào hả cụ ? cái này là dự ớn công nghệ cao đấy cụ nhá, nhà nước mình đang khuyến khích phát triển kinh tế tư nhân, mà tập trung vào khoa học ký thụt, cụ bảo bé là không được đâu nhé.

Em đang sửa lại phần cơ, để xong thì em chụp ảnh quay phim không che cụ xem nhá. Cái phần mềm cắt ống tròn cụ viết cho em mà em vẫn chưa thử được. Phần cơ lắp xong rồi, dây điện đi hết rồi mà em vẫn chưa đâu nối, để em làm cho xong con máy hàn này đã. Cụ mà không oải với bọn em thì bọn em ám cụ tiếp cái dự ớn Cad, cam thứ 3 nữa ợ, hé hé hé  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

@Tuấn!
Ủa cụ, trong quá trình hàn có monitor à?
TIG nó có pilot arc, áp đâu >10kV. Do đó, nếu chưa có filter thì dây bình thường không chịu nổi đâu ạ. Nhất là chơi dây bọ giáp, tron là pilot arc, ngoài là ground thì nó càng tóe lửa sớm.

Cụ có TIG THC không? Có tự động kiểm soát khoảng cách hồ quang không?

----------


## Tuấn

> @Tuấn!
> Ủa cụ, trong quá trình hàn có monitor à?
> TIG nó có pilot arc, áp đâu >10kV. Do đó, nếu chưa có filter thì dây bình thường không chịu nổi đâu ạ. Nhất là chơi dây bọ giáp, tron là pilot arc, ngoài là ground thì nó càng tóe lửa sớm.
> 
> Cụ có TIG THC không? Có tự động kiểm soát khoảng cách hồ quang không?


Cái hàn điểm này không có THC cụ ui, mà cái filter cho dây cao áp là cái gì vậy cụ ? chỉ em với  :Smile: 
Vụ THC cho máy hàn tig em định xong vụ này thì mò với cụ Tcm xem có khả thi không ạ. Con THC của proma chắc không được vì dòng hàn nó thay đổi liên tục. Vụ này cụ có ý tưởng gì hông ? chỉ cho bọn em với. Mấy con máy hàn đường thẳng và đường tròn em mới chỉ dừng ở mức chỉnh cao độ bằng cơ thôi, sai số vẫn khoảng 3 ly, chỉnh tay oải lắm ạ, vì bánh xe nó tì vào lấy cữ, chạy chán nó vẫn đúng, đến lúc thợ chán, ngoảnh đi ngắm gái nó mới sai, chỉnh lại thì muôn béng mất òi.

----------


## CKD

Vì TIG, mặc định nó là duy trì hồ quang liên tục nên nếu mất dòng nó sẽ tiếp tục phát pilot arc để mồi.
Một số TIG xịn, có thể hàn xung, nên lúc nào cũng có pilot arc.

Pilot Arc là một mạch phát cao áp có điện áp rất lớn (>10kV), mục đích tạo tia lửa điện, tạo môi trường sinh hồ quang. Pilot Arc có ngoài áp lớn thì có đặc điểm là tần số cao. Nên lọc thì dựa vào đặc tính này, lọc tần số cao. Dùng mạch lọc LRC lowpass filter là Ok. Tuy nhiên cũng hơi khó chịu vì nếu không tính toán đầy đủ thì nó đốt luôn cái mạch lọc.

THC cho plasma không dùng được cho TIG vì áp làm việc của TIG trong khoảng 25-40V, thậm chí còn 10V. Nên nếu dùng cầu phân áp thay đổi áp cho THC plasma thì số hiển thị trên màn hình không còn chính xác, còn nếu để nguyên vậy thì độ mịn hiệu chỉnh quá nhỏ.
THC của em thì DIY, nên vụ này tùy biến vô tư, nhưng em chưa có động lực để nghiên cứu áp dụng vào TIG, hay cụ kích em vụ này nhỉ? Nếu chiến tiếp vụ THC thì chắc phải câu kết với cụ NhatSon, có mấy phần em nghĩ cụ ấy trùm hơn em  :Smile: .

Theo em biết thì tụi hàn tự động nó khá phức tạp. Gồm có:
- Theo dõi dòng & áp hàn.
- Tự động điều chỉnh khoảng cách tip hàn.
- Tự động điều chỉnh dòng hàn, tốc độ hàn v.v...
Mấy cái vớ vẩn này.. em đọc khi nghiên cứu vụ hàn orbital, sau đó bó tay ở vụ monitor dòng & áp hàn (lúc đó chưa biết tới THC). Giải pháp can thiệp dòng/áp vào máy hàn rẻ tiền em cũng có nghiên cứu sơ qua. Bí quá thì điều khiển gián tiếp cũng control được cái nguồn TIG.

Hay anh em ta nghiên cứu lại vụ TIG orbital cụ nhỉ?

Mà hình như, hàn TIG nó có cả vài chế độ, ổn dòng, ổn áp, dòng & áp gì gì đó. Rồi còn AC, DC, lệch pha nữa chứ. Chưa nghiên cứu hết.

----------

Mai Minh Hoàng, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## ronaldinho_07

em hóng hớt hehe  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Vụ điều chỉnh, kiểm soát dòng, áp hàn thì cụ Tcm làm được rồi ạ. Chuẩn đét luôn.
Vụ hàn tự động đường dài thì đang bí vì bọn em hàn xung, dòng nó dao động lên xuống, nếu dùng chế độ 4T thì chỉ có cao áp khi đánh lửa, còn trong quá trình hàn thì không có nữa.

Các phương pháp kiểm soát THC khi hàn xung thì thiên hạ có nhiều lắm, đo áp, dùng quang trở hay siêu âm oằn tà là ngoằng.
Tài liệu em có cả mớ mà đọc thì em chả hỉu gì vì toàn mạch điện cả, tiếng Việt em còn không hiểu được chứ chưa nói đến tiếng Anh.

Hay em gửi cụ một mớ, lúc nào rảnh cụ đọc xem có cái gì khả thi không ợ ?

Mấy năm trước em có cái patent chỉnh mỏ hàn chạy tự động theo đường cong bất kì ( phương XY í ạ) em chế đến nửa chừng hòm hòm phần cơ thì tịt phần điện nên bỏ đấy. Mấy cái trò này mà nghịch được ứng dụng cũng rộng lắm ạ.

Có một cụ em quen bên học viện quân sự mò mẫm con máy hàn tự động mấy năm nay, hay để em lôi nốt cụ này vào 4r mình nghịch ngợm cho vui, cụ nhỉ ? Chứ xem cụ ấy làm mà em ngán quá, cụ ấy chả biết cái máy hàn nó chạy như thế nào thì chế làm sao nổi ?

----------


## Tuấn

> em hóng hớt hehe


Cái máy này em gửi sơ đồ nhờ cụ Gamo xem òi, cụ ấy bảo mạch đơn giản, em tự đi mà làm có chết em không cơ chứ ?
Em đi mua, hết 50k thì đủ đồ, về ngồi loay hoay làm, được 1 lúc thì tịt, bí quá em bỏ luôn từ bấy đến giờ

----------


## CKD

> Hay em gửi cụ một mớ, lúc nào rảnh cụ đọc xem có cái gì khả thi không ợ ?
> 
> Mấy năm trước em có cái patent chỉnh mỏ hàn chạy tự động theo đường cong bất kì ( phương XY í ạ) em chế đến nửa chừng hòm hòm phần cơ thì tịt phần điện nên bỏ đấy. Mấy cái trò này mà nghịch được ứng dụng cũng rộng lắm ạ.
> 
> Có một cụ em quen bên học viện quân sự mò mẫm con máy hàn tự động mấy năm nay, hay để em lôi nốt cụ này vào 4r mình nghịch ngợm cho vui, cụ nhỉ ? Chứ xem cụ ấy làm mà em ngán quá, cụ ấy chả biết cái máy hàn nó chạy như thế nào thì chế làm sao nổi ?


Cụ send cho em, em check thử. Nếu tìm được giải pháp thì ta lên dự án rồi bơm thoai.
Học viện quân sự mà cụ nói là Lê Quý Đôn à? Cụ quen ai trong đấy, mật báo cho em với. Em cũng biết chút chút trong đấy  :Smile: .

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

Các bác cứu em. Mồi hồ quang cao áp trong máy TIG làm nhiễu Driver & board điều khiển thì làm sao ạ. 
Thấy bác CKD nói gì LRC lowpass filter trị được hả bác?

----------


## CKD

> Các bác cứu em. Mồi hồ quang cao áp trong máy TIG làm nhiễu Driver & board điều khiển thì làm sao ạ. 
> Thấy bác CKD nói gì LRC lowpass filter trị được hả bác?


Vấn đề đang đề cập và nhiễu nó ứ có liên quan với nhau.
Bạn đã làm gì & làm như thế nào?

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> Vấn đề đang đề cập và nhiễu nó ứ có liên quan với nhau.
> Bạn đã làm gì & làm như thế nào?


Em cần hàn 1 đường đường thẳng trên 1 mặt phẳng trên mỗi sản phẩm. Nên làm cái tủ điều khiển step cho nó tự hàn.
Mình chỉ cần gá phôi chính xác là ok. Nhưng ngạch nỗi làm xong hết, chạy không hàn thì bình thường.
Bấm tay hàn để mồi hồ quang bắt đầu hàn thì step tự quay vài bước. Khi nào hết hồ quang thì nó lại bình thường.
Cách ly cái tủ + step xa khỏi máy hàn tầm 5m thì hết bị. Nhưng bộ ray gá phôi + step thì gần vật cần hàn. Mà vật cần hàn thì phải nối mass máy hàn. Bấm kìm hàn, nó lại luồn theo sợi mass qua bộ gá -> step motor -> tủ gây nhiễu.

Em đoán 2 bác đang nghiên cứu để kiểm soát khoảng cách giữa đỉnh kim đến vật hàn. Nếu được thì mối hàn sẽ đều & đẹp lắm

----------


## huynhbacan

Em thấy có một số motor có miếng đệm nhựa cách li thân motor với khung máy, thử cách ly kiểu này xem thế nào ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Hì các cụ, sau một thời gian hàn ... thử, hôm nay con máy này của em nó ... hàn thật trên sản phẩm rùi ợ.

Chương trình điều kiển vị trí 2 mỏ hàn chạy xen kẽ chống co rút, số vị trí lẻ nên đoạn cuối một mỏ nó dừng, mỏ kia ... hàn nốt ạ.

----------

anhcos, CKD, duonghoang, emptyhb, Gamo, haignition, hieunguyenkham, hoangson, huuminhsh, Luyến

----------


## anhcos

Mừng cho bác, nhưng video ngắn quá, không thấy đuợc đoạn xoay bồn hàn tiếp.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Mừng cho bác, nhưng video ngắn quá, không thấy đuợc đoạn xoay bồn hàn tiếp.



Bác chờ em tỉa tót cho cái máy nhìn đỡ xấu tí rồi em up toàn bộ ạ. Hôm trước lão yêu tinh râu xồm CKD trèo lên xem xem rồi phán : máy nhìn ghê quá. May là cha Nam CNC chưa thấy đấy ạ. Cha ấy nhìn thấy ói là cái chắc

----------


## Tuấn

Chưa xong con nọ đã phải lọ mọ con kia. Con máy hàn cnc em cũng chưa kịp tỉa tót lại thì lại phải lắp con khác, con khác chưa xong thì em lại phải làm tiếp cái con máy cắt ống này các bác ạ.

Nhu cầu bọn em phải cắt mấy cái chân cho mấy cái thùng, đường kính nhỏ nhất phi 89, to thì bằng cái xô, to nữa thì bằng cái thùng gánh nước ạ.

Đại khái cái chân nó phải gắn vào cái thùng như thế này :




Công việc thì cũng chuối, em phải vẽ trải ra 2D, rồi in nó ra tờ giấy to tướng, rồi cắt cắt, dán nó vào thành cái ống, rồi mọi người lồng nó vào cái chân thùng, vẽ vẽ, cắt theo đường cắt.... nói chung là làm cũng lâu ra phết đấy ạ.

Cái đợt em chế con plasma cắt tôn, cụ Diyodira xúi em, làm thêm tí đi, cắt ống luôn thể. Em lúc ấy cũng chưa biết cắt ống là cái gì, thôi thì cụ này mà bảo thì cứ phải nghe trước đã. Mãi sau mới biết, ui mình cắt được cái chân thùng đấy, cnc nhá, ui em khoái quá các cụ ạ. 

Thanks cụ Diyodira phát nữa  :Smile: 

Tập tọe vào cắt plasma mới thấy đủ thứ còn thiếu, cái máy nén khí cũng đểu, nước nhoe nhoét, em thay bằng cái này chạy tốt hơn rồi, giá cũng mềm chứ không đắt như em tưởng :



Kẹp ống thì em lắp cái mâm cặp vào như thế này, lắp 3 viên chì vào thanh đồng cho nó tiếp mát :



Đỡ ống thì em lắp mấy viên bi như thế này :




2 viên tròn tròn là bi của lão Gamo, lão này không dùng thì em lấy em kê ống, 2 viên bi nữa là lão CKD cho em, bảo là bi của lão Nam CNC cho lão ý sau đợt đi Thái lan về...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Phần mềm cắt chân bồn thì em nhờ cụ Anhcos viết giúp ạ, khai thông số chân bồn là ra cái bản vẽ và Gcode cho máy nó cắt.
Vậy là em thoát cái vụ ngồi vẽ rồi, mà cái ngữ như em thì vẽ có ra cái gì đâu ạ, ui thế là em có thời gian đi chém gió với lị ra đường ngắm gái rồi các cụ ui.

Củm ơn cụ Anhcos cực kỳ nhiều nhóe  :Smile: 

Để em làm xong con máy, vọc cái phần mềm cụ Anhcos viết cho một tẹo rồi báo cáo chi tiết các cụ nhé  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

anhcos, CKD, hoangson

----------


## anhcos

Cụ chụp hết chiều dài con máy xem thế nào, chứ cắt nguyên cây 6m là máy phải dài lắm.

----------


## Tuấn

> Cụ chụp hết chiều dài con máy xem thế nào, chứ cắt nguyên cây 6m là máy phải dài lắm.


Cụ chờ em tí, cái sì mát phôn của em hỏng camera sau, gẫy màn hình mà chưa thay được ợ, em chụp camera trước nên phải lé mắt vào ngó ngó khó chụp lém  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Gửi cụ Anhcos và cả nhà hềnh con máy hàn điểm của em sau khi sơn phết loằng ngoằng cho nó đỡ "  mắc ói " ạ






Ui sao em chộp ảnh nó lại nét dư lày là dư lào í nhỉ  :Smile:  Em nể em quá đi mất các bác ạ

----------

anhcos, huyquynhbk, ngocsut, solero

----------

